# Hanging door by its casings



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

UTG,
I watched your video and understand what you're doing, and I've seen guys around my neck of the woods do that. I personally wouldn't do it, no disrespect intended, but I still like to shim doors. I'm a little more old fashioned I guess. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I just did a whole house remodel where all the interior doors where originally hung by the casings.
Along with that, the jams were adjustable to meet variances in wall thickness. 
Can you guess what happened when the casings were removed for refinishing.

They are all shimmed now.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Shoddy new construction techniques is one reason remodeling carpenters like me will never be out of work. In fact a great deal of my work lately has been in homes newer than 5 years old. It seems as though finish carpenters have sacrificed quality for speed. I think I could make a pretty good living doing nothing but tweaking doors, adjusting windows and tightening up balustrades. 
There are more parts installers than actual carpenters out there.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

this method is used quite a bit by trimmers handing doors in new buildings going up.. as soon as tenants move in the door frames are all out of wack because of trying to fit large furniture through doorways...

then the building management has to get teh deficiency crew to walk aroiund and rehang all the doors properly.....

shim the damn door frame


----------

